# Support in dallas



## Jenn7246 (Nov 22, 2005)

There is a group that meets every monday, I'm looking for a co-leader of a group of four and I'm in TX, dallas to be exact. If anyone else would like to come, feel free.

Jennifer


----------



## uhuru59 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Are you still holding a Support Group here in Dallas.*

I'm based here in Dallas and i'm interested in finding some officially sanctioned or hosted group forum.

I recall trying to get help at UT Southwestern Medical, (near Parkland in downtown Dallas) perhaps 4 years ago ( then 17-18 years of age). The psychiatrist did not think me a severe enough case to treat - say akin to maybe the level of agoraphobia, perhaps owing to my forthright approach in summoning great conviction to get myself treated (before I further advanced detrimentally still into new stages of severity). I forget now his exact refrain, but if reduced to one's rationally construed impression, I was being relegated to alternative therapy, as a non conforming case of some designation or another and thus did not meet the merits of clinical assisted rigor.

Someone had ought to cite this as a correctly befitting example of IRONY to Alanis Morrisette.

Do excuse me,

I may post this, my less than abridged introductory, on other boards, in the aim of getting to the point and finding some group help down here in Dallas, Tx.

I will only conclude by stating that I have actually been a member of this forum in its previous incarnation since 2002. It is by pure serendipity that I have rediscovered this useful outlet, by way of ezboards since I fell out of interest, all so long ago, in just talking about this bloody bane SA.


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

What is the group meeting like? Is it tailored towards people with SA or is it a mixture of people with other types of struggles?


----------

